# All cotton nightgowns????? W/O Flame resistant junk??



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

I am looking for an all cotton nightgown for dd for her BD. I looked at Lands End, Hanna Anderson,and local stores and came up empty.

Anyone know where I can find one? She is size 7-8.

Thankyou!!

mp


----------



## hopeland (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi,
Initially I was going to say ebay...but I also did a yahoo search and came up with site. They are a bit pricey but beautiful!

http://www.oneofakindkid.com/girls-pajamas.html


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

hopeland-those are soooo cute! Unfortunately, they are treated by flame-resistant junk. As were the ones by Gymboree. I checked Gap, they have a couple cute gowns, but their website is so lame I couldn't get info about the fabric.

Thankyou though!!


----------



## hopeland (Oct 15, 2005)

You know it might be a law...you might have to get someone to sew some for you? Maybe you could find someone to sew some for you from this site? I know someone who does sewing on ebay if you are interested also. Sometimes "custom" sewing is a bit pricey.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't think you CAN buy anything that is all cotton, untreated and labeled sleepwear because I don't think its legal to sell it. Your choices are probably either to make them from a fabric of your choice, pay someone to make them for you, or find a cotton dress that would be comfortable to wear to bed. You might try a search for "loungewear" rather than sleepwear or nightgown -- that's usually the code for "good for sleeping in but not treated." I've only ever looked for PJs though, not a nightgown.


----------



## frand (May 8, 2004)

I found all cotton, untreated 'petticoats' which are really old fashioned nightgowns -- lovely white cotton sheeting and lace, at a store I can't remember the name of now -I think the label was Kokopelli? Try googling that. Laura Ashley might have something like them too and I've seen them in other boutique-y catalogs. They are sold to be worn under jumpers but they make great old-fashioned nightgowns.

There is also a catalog called "The Warm Biscuit Company" which sells beautiful 100% cotton untreated 'loungewear' that look an awful lot like they could be pajamas.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

if it is marketed and sold as sleepwear for children, it has to either be form fitting or treated with flame retardant chemicals, or both. It's the law. You can wash the chemicals out, or you can purchase used sleepwear instead.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I sew nightgowns fo rmy girls - I have been using the same pattern for 4 years and lfannelette is pretty inexpensive. It takes about an hour to cut out the pieces and a couple of hours to sew the nightgown.


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't understand. It wouldn't make any sense to have flame-retardents that washed out. Is there a special soap or something?


----------



## hopeland (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh yeah...they have those petticoatson ebay...they are pretty my daughter has one to wear with her dresses...(I know too much bout ebay)


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I bought some sleepers for ds2 from the Children's Place and they came with huge yellow tags saying that they are not treated for flame retandance. They are also 100% cotton. You can call to make sure the big kid's aren't treated before you ordered:

http://www.childrensplace.com/webapp...16&clearance=0


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

salaam

you might have more luck if you go browse in an actual store... i doubt you would find much if you do a search for "pajamas" without the flame retardant stuff. i've had quite a few pjs that were untreated, and they are usually found in the store alongside the other stuff... but they always say something like "100% cotton, not intended for sleepware" etc...


----------



## hopeland (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes but original post was for gowns...I dont think you will find any "gowns" you would have to have them made or buy something similar but not marketed as gowns.


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

Just chiming in.
I agree with PP. You can find pajamas that are not flame retardant but they are made small to be "form fitting" (I always buy a size bigger) but a gown just wouldnt be a gown if it was form fitting and snug, so it would have to be treated with flame retardants.
Id find a pattern and make one.


----------



## LeAnnie (Mar 3, 2004)

Surprisingly, I just found all cotton PJs at Target! Not organic cotton, but 100% and 2 for 14.99. I washed them to get the chemicals out, with which most store bought clothes, sleepwear or not, are treated.
Good luck!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't know about gowns, but I know the Children's Place, Old Navy, and Baby Gap all have non-flame resistant pjs.


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw this gown, but only in one size, 11-12 years

http://www.rawganique.com/kidsdress2.htm

I might look for a "nightshirt," as in a long shirt or a cotton dress.

Good luck, and let us know what you find. I found one in an antique store, but my Dd only sleeps naked, now.


----------



## jempd (Feb 27, 2002)

Garnet Hill has cotton non-flame retardent nighthgowns, they're very pretty and very expensive. I forget how much, but all their stuff is pricey.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a law up here too.

You can't buy or market children's sleep wear if it is NOT flame retardant.

The non treated ones are polyester. The treated ones are cotton. Even form fitting has to be treated up here.

Sure you can sew your own, but if you sell it, you can face some serious fines/jail time.

We have VERY strict product laws up here.

It's a safety thing. seriously call me brainwashed but I do see the safety issue. I've seen a video of how quick an untreated cotton nightgown can catch fire. It's scary. 8 seconds. That's all it takes is 8 seconds.

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/child...etement_e.html

Health Canada's statement on the fact. We have stricter regulations and more testing because we can. so please read it....


----------



## jempd (Feb 27, 2002)

OK, please bear with me as I am vague on what precisely it is that is bad about flame retardent? I mean, I know that it's chemical and bad, but what is it exactly that is bad for kids? Cancer causing, irritates skin, bad for them to breathe? Does anyone know what the chemical is?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Click on the link I provided. It'll give you a rundown about everything in relation to Flame retardants and childrens safety and whatnot.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/H-3/SOR...tml#rid-130535

There. That tells you alot of what the flame retardant that is used up here anyway, goes through before being allowed to be used anywhere near children. I


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

Flame retardant pajamas seem pretty silly to me these days. Those regulations came into effect when people were using open flames and red hot heat registers in their homes along with 100% polyester night gowns. Children were going up in flames.

Things are different today in most homes. I don't see any reason for a child in my house to have to wear flame retardant fabrics when she isn't around open flames. I would never buy those chemical ridden pajamas, particularly with government regulations that allow so many unsafe chemicals in our food and then lies about its safety.

If you really want your child to wear flame retardant clothing, it would make more sense to do it during the day, like at a campfire or around the oven. A 100% cotton gown isn't going to ignite very easily at home reading a book by your forced air heating system or radiant heat or whatever.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

*cough* Scented Candles anyone?

you do know the reason why the government steps in to regulate things such as Childrens sleepwear and what not.

It's because someone, who DOESNT Have an iota of common sense can keep their kid alive.

There wouldn't be rules like that if someone didn't do it in the first place.

And yes there are people that still do.

When the govt steps in it's to protect the companies from lawsuits brought on by dumb parents who leave their Glade scented candles burning with a toddler/child unsupervised in the same room.


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

I bought a few "nightgowns" from Under the Nile (organic egyptian cotton). Pricey but she loves them, they're kinda heavy for warmth, and she can even wear them with pants outside as a real dress (lucky for my DH who can'r figure out how to dress the kids in the am!)

Often we wear our cotton daytime dresses (from llbean and whatnot) to bed and wake up and we are ready to go! Is that bad?









I would rather she sleep in daytime dresses than with all those chemicals...

As for flame retardants....I think they might be good for some people who are not constantly near their children...but as it is for us we are close to them at night and I feel that is enough protection from fire. No candles/open flames in our house!


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
*cough* Scented Candles anyone?

you do know the reason why the government steps in to regulate things such as Childrens sleepwear and what not.

It's because someone, who DOESNT Have an iota of common sense can keep their kid alive.

There wouldn't be rules like that if someone didn't do it in the first place.

And yes there are people that still do.

When the govt steps in it's to protect the companies from lawsuits brought on by dumb parents who leave their Glade scented candles burning with a toddler/child unsupervised in the same room.


While I agree that safety regulations are generally a good thing, the history of this particular regulation isn't so much from lack of common sense on the consumer's part as it was on the manufacturers who started using that awful, highly flammable fabric for sleepwear at exactly the same time that space heaters were in high use.

At first the flame retardants added to PJs had asbestos in it, which was sworn up and down to be safe for us. The chemicals used now are not nearly so bad as asbestos, but organic cotton is better and safer in most homes, using common sense.

Does anyone have a problem with using common sense and going around the regulations, too?

As for scented candles, blech.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

oh no problems going around the regulations and using common sense. But lets face it.

In the majority of society *which MDC doesn't represent unfortunately* the people are short changed when it comes to common sense.


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

I found these nifty patterns the other day - I really like the old-style nightgowns!

https://www.patternsoftime.com/CatalogC5.html

(But UGH try to ignore the vintage patterns for corsets for 8-10 year olds uke .)


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks for all your replies!
I will not be convinced that those chemicals come out after just a few washings. I would normally buy jams second hand, but this is a gift and I wanted it to be new this time. THanks to all who provided info for someone to make one for her(I don't sew







). To all of you that provided links to darling gowns, they all had the retardant on them.







:

I would like to say, as for the companies and govt regulations, I see this very similar to vaxs-get 'em while you can. I mean come on, if they were so concerned about safety, and a gown was washed like 50 times, where is the companies protection? So very silly. The chemical companies are making their $$$ and the stupid govt looks the other way.

Off my









mp


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

You mean that the link to an organic gown

http://www.rawganique.com/kidsdress2.htm

has retardant on it? Did you write and ask?


----------



## RAF (Aug 13, 2002)

Hello,

I recently bought two nightgowns made of organic cotton for my two daughters from http://ecobaby.com/catalog/product.asp?pf_id=pcdress
They are called "playdresses" on there, but they are perfect nightgowns. They are on sale for 19.99 each right now. They go up to size 7/8. They also have one with the same fabric but with ruffles. Anyway, my girls really love them, and these nightgowns are very thick and warm


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAF*
I recently bought two nightgowns made of organic cotton for my two daughters from http://ecobaby.com/catalog/product.asp?pf_id=pcdress
They are called "playdresses" on there, but they are perfect nightgowns.

I think this is the key. Things that aren't labeled as sleepwear don't have to meet the same standards, thus aren't generally treated with the same chemicals. Find a dress or maybe a tunic that is comfy and call it a nightgown. We use 2-sizes-too-large undershirts in our house for both DD and I.


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

My understanding is that there is strong concern about the safety of flame retardant chemicals (PDBEs). They are found not only in children's sleepwear, but in scotchguard, consumer electronics, mattresses, carpets, etc. There is increasing evidence that it is pooling in our bodies, and that it has similar effects to PCBs. If you do a search, you'll likely come up with a fair amount of material as it has been in the news for a couple of years now. Given how prevalent they are, it's really hard to reduce exposure, but I particularly resent deliberatly adding it to what my child sleeps in. We've mostly been going with used sleepwear, but this stuff seems pretty persistent, so I'm still not happy with it.

I believe there was a move afoot in the EU to ban the stuff??


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Rubywild- I didn't see that it had FR, I noticed they only have 1 size and it is too big. But really, now that I think about it, maybe it will run small.









RAF- Thanks for that site too. I can't seem to actually find a photo of the dress at their site, and would like to see it. Can you tell me if the size 7/8 runs big or small?? THanks!

mammastar2-I too had read that somewhere. THe most disturbing was hearing that studies have shown it to be in breastmilk!!









I just happened to be cleaning out the back of the van, and noticed that dd's carseat has it!









THanks for all your help and links ladies!! I'm still trying to find a "lounging gown"......

mp


----------



## RAF (Aug 13, 2002)

Hello again,

Here is a link that you can see small pictures: http://ecobaby.com/pajamas.htm

There is the "organic cotton playdress" with the picture of the two little girls wearing them and down lower there is the one with ruffles. There used to be pictures on the ordering page too, but I gues they aren't up for some reason. I ordered both the one with and without ruffles. The one *without* the ruffles was a little big but the one *with* the ruffles seemed kinda small. Anyway, I hope that helps.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Rubywild-okay, I checked the site again, I seriously doubt they have FR.







However, they only have the babyblue stripe, and we are still into pink at our house! But thankyou for the link!!









RAF and Evan&Anna's_Mom- I just bought the flower one from ecobaby!! They are on clearance for $14!!!









THankyou!!

mp


----------



## jempd (Feb 27, 2002)

Pandora114: Thanks for the link.


----------



## AimeeRose (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been having this problem now as well. I think etsy.com can help. Since the products are handmade, I don't think they need to abide by the same laws.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

AimeeRose said:


> I've been having this problem now as well. I think etsy.com can help. Since the products are handmade, I don't think they need to abide by the same laws.


Unfortunately Etsy has sold out and is now dominated by Made-In-China goods  Buyer beware!

http://brooklynaccelerator.com/how-etsy-changed-the-rules-and-what-it-means-for-indie-designers/


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

P.J. said:


> Unfortunately Etsy has sold out and is now dominated by Made-In-China goods  Buyer beware!
> 
> http://brooklynaccelerator.com/how-etsy-changed-the-rules-and-what-it-means-for-indie-designers/


Tea Collection and Garnet Hill both sell a mostly cotton mixed with modacrylic nightgown. No flame retardants.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hanna Andersson .I've been buying their clothing for years! 

I realize it's probably already been said but I don't want to scroll back through all the responses.


----------

